# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Выбор смесителя для кухни

## geogratin-gosbvr423

Кухонные смесители для кухни – это неотъемлемые элементы, без которых кухня не сможет существовать. Если вы желаете использовать воду на кухне, вам необходимо что-то большее, чем просто раковина. Не менее важен правильно подобранный смеситель. Правильно подобранный смеситель также значительно облегчает мытье посуды. Регулируйте его высоту под свои нужды, и даже горы грязной посуды будут вам не страшны. Выбор идеального смесителя для кухни – это непростая задача, так как данный продукт должен соответствовать многим критериям. Конечно, самые важные — это вопросы функциональности, но и эстетика здесь не лишена значения.       

К счастью, производители смесителей заботятся о потребностях своих клиентов и предлагают смесители для мойки самых разнообразных форм и цветов. Благодаря этому, помимо стандартных моделей с хромированной поверхностью, вы также можете найти смесители с корпусами многих модных цветов. Однако что стоит учитывать при покупке? Самое первое, о чем нужно подумать, это простая и быстрая установка. Поэтому лучше всего выбирать кухонные смесители с гибким подключением воды. Дополнительные функции и технологии, используемые в конкретных продуктах, также могут иметь большое значение. На кухне отлично подойдут смесители для мойки, которые оснащены аэраторами, это такие наконечники излива, задача которых аэрировать струю воды – это дает возможность снизить потребление воды и обеспечить значительную экономию.        

Резкие перепады температур, высокая влажность, контакт с фруктовыми кислотами, спиртами и сильными чистящими средствами делают смеситель для раковины не устойчивым к разного рода повреждениям. Вот почему многие производители делают ставку на гальванические покрытия, которые помогут сохранить свой безупречный внешний вид, несмотря на суровые условия эксплуатации. Альтернативой также может стать кухонный смеситель с корпусом из гранита. Приобрести качественные [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Вы можете в магазине "Мойки-МСК" в Москве тут moykimsk.ru Низкие цены, быстрая доставка и высочайшее качество предлагаемого товара Вас приятно удивят!.

----------


## глеб_ивкин

Привет, ну смотря какой у вас бюджет. Я вообще в этом плане консерватор) Один раз купил сантехнику для дома в Мультимарте и с тех пор там частенько беру вещи для дома и бытовых нужд, возможно и вам пригодится [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Зачем платить в три дорога за одно и то же? В интернет-магазинах все-таки выгоднее покупать все! Кстати, посматривайте промокоды.

----------


## Belov

Я недавно тоже менял [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в кухне, выбрали с женой смеситель с гибким шлангом. Очень понравился в использовании, удобный.

----------

